# Joining a gym



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I want to join the Y come January when I have the money, but the idea of working out in front of people makes me anxious. I worry I'll look stupid or use equipment incorrectly or breach some sort of gym etiquette. I really would like to get myself out of the house and moving though. I want to do yoga and spinning and try some rock climbing. Any advice/success stories about getting over your fear of joining a gym?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Nyx said:


> I want to join the Y come January when I have the money, but the idea of working out in front of people makes me anxious. I worry I'll look stupid or use equipment incorrectly or breach some sort of gym etiquette. I really would like to get myself out of the house and moving though. I want to do yoga and spinning and try some rock climbing. Any advice/success stories about getting over your fear of joining a gym?


1st of all dont do it if your not going to go. Gyms make 80 % of their money from people who buy memberships and never show up.

If you look at sites like Groupon, many of them have offers that let you try the gym for like 2 months, for practically free. Do that, try a few gyms, and join one your comfortable with

On looking stupid trying new machines, yea your right, i had the same feeling too, where i wouldnt go near several things. The best way is to get the name of the machine, then youtube. Youtube excerciese that you want to do


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for making this post; I want to join a gym, too. It's not something I would EVER have even thought about doing before, but all this sitting just feels wrong. I want to take a specific class, so I need to check a few things out. Good luck!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Zeeshan said:


> 1st of all dont do it if your not going to go. Gyms make 80 % of their money from people who buy memberships and never show up.
> 
> If you look at sites like Groupon, many of them have offers that let you try the gym for like 2 months, for practically free. Do that, try a few gyms, and join one your comfortable with
> 
> On looking stupid trying new machines, yea your right, i had the same feeling too, where i wouldnt go near several things. The best way is to get the name of the machine, then youtube. Youtube excerciese that you want to do


Well, I already know it's going to be the Y in my neighborhood. I don't drive so anything else would be at least a 45 minute commute on public transportation.

Thanks for the youtube tip. I will try that.


----------



## milkfox (Dec 14, 2011)

I joined the gym 4 months ago and was scared what people would think of me and if I would be doing the exercise wrong. However, there's plenty of youtube videos which show how to do the correct exercise for what muscle. All you need to do is remember 4 exercises per each muscle group and do it a few times and it'll be implanted into your memory.

Lee Hayward makes good videos.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

I started working out at home originally because I was self conscious.
Then I actually went to a gym and realized how incredibly irrational it was to think that way.
No one else cares about what other people in the gym are doing, seriously.
People come to do their own workout and that's it. 
I find people in the gym are quite friendly anyway.
Even people that may LOOK intimidating actually aren't at all and often they're actually some of the most humble people in the gym.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Nyx said:


> I want to join the Y come January when I have the money, but the idea of working out in front of people makes me anxious. I worry I'll look stupid or use equipment incorrectly or breach some sort of gym etiquette. I really would like to get myself out of the house and moving though. I want to do yoga and spinning and try some rock climbing. Any advice/success stories about getting over your fear of joining a gym?


I don't have anything to add but good on you and I need to do the same. Rock climbing is a ton of fun.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I do have to remember that everyone is self-involved and no one will be looking at me.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I signed up for a gym because I know I wouldn't make enough of an effort to work out at home.

I really didn't have an issue with thinking about what others thought.

So I have been going every day after work for nearly a year

Definitely getting some results


----------



## engram (Jul 1, 2011)

I've joined gym in order to stare at fit female bodies in spandex. 
But there were no females at all, it was just full of sweaty steroide smelling machos. 
Sad world.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Silent Image said:


> I signed up for a gym because I know I wouldn't make enough of an effort to work out at home.
> 
> I really didn't have an issue with thinking about what others thought.
> 
> ...


Good going!


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Nyx said:


> Good going!


Thank you


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Make an informed plan of what you want to accomplish, take it super easy on yourself and remember that everyone started at sometime. Prepare to get hit on, a lot. But use it constructively in establishing real time boundaries, and realsise that a lot of people are just really freindly and just like to talk when they're working out.

People at the gym are just like you, you can put in your headphones and zone out, or you can use your time effectively and push some boundaries as you go, _at your own pace._

Keep it up, holisitic wellbeing is the fricking bees knees.

Good luck!


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Try going early in the morning, i do that and theres usually not alot of people


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

yup.. its a humbling experience when your getting back into it, but note that when your sore its like putting a red ribbon around your work out lol u actually did something 

be sure to take your ipod with all kinds of songs that fire you up  maybe a bottle of water/gatorade and a towel.. dont worry about what others are doing just get after it.. try and eat healthy as you can as well itll pay dividends trust


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Nyx said:


> I want to join the Y come January when I have the money, but the idea of working out in front of people makes me anxious. I worry I'll look stupid or use equipment incorrectly or breach some sort of gym etiquette. I really would like to get myself out of the house and moving though. I want to do yoga and spinning and try some rock climbing. Any advice/success stories about getting over your fear of joining a gym?


Hey there!

I kind of know what you mean. Thing is, there are keys to training at the gym without feeling anxious. I'll share some of my experiences.

I usually ask myself if it is sad to go to the gym alone while others go with some friends and all. Then I ask myself, 'are you training for them, or for yourself?'. The answer is obvious. And besides that, most people go to the gym to get healthy, so why not you as well?

Bring music with you and earphones, plug them in your ear and play your most relaxing song. Hit the weights and do your things.

When you get the feeling someone is watching you, shrug it off, because most likely they are not looking at you at all.

Go with clothes that fit you nicely, if you are overweight, then start with baggy (but not too baggy!) clothing. Then as you become slimmer, slim down with the clothes. Eventually, when you are thin/slim and more confident, you will want to wear more fitting clothes. So go ahead and where a tanktop and nice fitting pants.

If you aren't overweight and looking for muscle, build the muscle up and wear tight muscle shirts later.

I go with friends rarely, because if I go with friends, the time gets longer and you end up talking too much. Or in my case, some awkward silences and trying to find a subject to talk about. But when I go, I let my friends know I'm serious and we should train hard. Hey, your friend might actually like that.

Another thing that calms me down is running. With a good song it feels like I'm flying and in control of the world. And because you're running, the energy spent in being anxious gets depleted; positive.

That's it I guess?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I've got pretty severe agoraphobia so my friend/s would go with me during really quiet hours. That helps a bunch, but not enough as I'd make it there maybe once a week and to reach my goal of getting some muscle tone, that's not enough. So...I work out at home. It does work.  *flexes*

Anyway, back to the gym, ask if there's any orientation process. When I joined Goodlife a trainer went through every machine with me, showing me how to find the right weights and proper form. When I was doing it incorrectly, say, my shoulders were rising up to my ears, a staff member would sometimes correct me in a really friendly way. They really try hard not to make you feel badly!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Just wanted to update and say that I did join the gym. I went to my first yoga class yesterday. Physically, I feel like someone kicked me repeatedly. Mentally, I feel proud of myself for conquering a fear and getting out of the house.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

yaaay!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to join a gym and I hated it so much because no one wanted to work out next to me which made me feel like I have this virus or something. Eh, I'd rather exercise for free around the park than pay to join some gym where almost all of the machines I want to use are taken and when people don't even clean the machines after using them. Blegh.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

nyx...! hi

When I first started going to a gym, SA was overwhelming. I spent more time paying attention to my surroundings than to my workout. Now, I go regularly, and do my thing regardless of whose watching me, how many people, how stupid I look, etc. I dont care. I'm there to get a job done.

Advice: Small steps. Start by going just for 30min, 20min, however long you can until you start getting too uncomfortable. Everytime you go you should be able to last longer. After a long time, the gym won't provoke anxiety at all. Familiarity crushes SA. 

If all else fails, give everyone the Kat-face 
goodluck


----------



## Curtisea (Feb 16, 2012)

You feel same 1st week as you felt but it can be reduced with the passage of time and you shape your body you enjoying your work out and you reduced your emberesment.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I definitely recommend the gym, it is making a world of difference for me. Go to www.exrx.net if you need to know how to do certain exercises. The site has other great information as well.

Personally, I am not focused on anyone but myself at the gym. Sure I may sneak a glance at an attractive woman, but I'm there for myself and not to watch others work out.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Laith said:


> nyx...! hi
> 
> When I first started going to a gym, SA was overwhelming. I spent more time paying attention to my surroundings than to my workout. Now, I go regularly, and do my thing regardless of whose watching me, how many people, how stupid I look, etc. I dont care. I'm there to get a job done.
> 
> ...


Hey ducky! Kat-face is now my perma-face haha.


----------

